# open portable hole call?



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2004)

Will there be another portable hole open call this year? It was fun writing stuff for the son of a portable hole and I have some stuff ready to go if the endless portable hole series continues.


----------



## Dextra (Jan 17, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Will there be another portable hole open call this year? It was fun writing stuff for the son of a portable hole and I have some stuff ready to go if the endless portable hole series continues.




Fabulous!
We're not going to have enough time to contribute much in the way of content, but will gladly compile and edit submissions!
Bride of a Portable Hole awaits!
(Anyone want to write something about the Book of Neurotic Fantasy?  AV?)


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 17, 2004)

Neurotic Fantasy? Eh?

Dextra, since you're so buzy, Id be more then happy to help with Bride of Portable Hole.

Collecting submissions and stuff, checking to see if they fit the correct criteria to be valid (like having contact info IN the actual file ).

And keeping it nice and safe untill you're ready to compile and layout the stuff.

But whats this you say about the BONF?


----------



## Dextra (Jan 18, 2004)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> Dextra, since you're so buzy, Id be more then happy to help with Bride of Portable Hole.




That sounds great, thank you!  If you could be the first contact for submissions, making certain that the contact info is accurate, and that, for example, there are no blatant d20 violations, that'd be swell!  One of the new criteria involves the inclusion of a statement to the effect that while Bride of a Portable Hole may be a free product and there is no expectation of revenue therefrom, ENPublishing reserves the right to include submissions in a forthcoming Portable Hole compilation product.



> But whats this you say about the BONF?




BONF was a joke between Anthony and I.  I'm hoping that somebody might try and write a spoof of BoEF, perhaps poking fun at gamers' sex lives (maybe even borrowing heavily from the Slayers Guide to Female Gamers and/or Encyclopedia Arcane: Nymphology open content), OR gaming sexist stereotypes (the Foolhardy Buff Male and Clingy Busty Female races)...
OR, create a d20 game that will completely wreck the d20 industry.
Or both.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 18, 2004)

Dextra, you've still got some extra stuff of mine (or rather, Hound does) from last year - feel free to toss that in. Also, I will try and continue my yearly tradition and contribute to this fine product...

...yet again!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 19, 2004)

w00t, later this week i'll start a post calling for submissions for Bride of Portable Hole.

Is there a specific theme you want to follow?
I'll email ya to discuss everything, is your email still webmaster@ambient.ca  ?


----------



## Dextra (Jan 19, 2004)

*Book of Neurotic Fantasy*



			
				ArthurQ said:
			
		

> w00t, later this week i'll start a post calling for submissions for Bride of Portable Hole.
> 
> Is there a specific theme you want to follow?
> I'll email ya to discuss everything, is your email still webmaster@ambient.ca  ?




Yay!
We shall call it "BRIDE OF THE PORTABLE HOLE- The Book of Neurotic Fantasy".  I'd prefer themes that have to do with insanity, sex (but a PG-13 version thereof), and gamers, but funny stuff'll be fine.

Oh yeah- we'll need art, but it needs to be at least 300 dpi, and sent in B&W as well as colour (if peeps are sending it in colour)... We're going to release a compilation of the Portable Holes later in print.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 19, 2004)

How long would layout take? I think we should try to have it out by April 1'st like the previous ones.

Is one month ok? Have the open call end on Feb 28th, and I can send you everything the first week of March.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 19, 2004)

How long would layout take? I think we should try to have it out by April 1'st like the previous ones.

Is one month ok? Have the open call end on Feb 28th, and I can send you everything the first week of March.


----------



## Dextra (Jan 19, 2004)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> How long would layout take? I think we should try to have it out by April 1'st like the previous ones.
> 
> Is one month ok? Have the open call end on Feb 28th, and I can send you everything the first week of March.




Of course it'll be released April 1st!
We'll need time for the artists to get their stuff in, so I'd prefer the text in by Friday the 13th of February.  Now, if an individual has a good idea for an article (that we've approved) that might not make it for the deadline, then I might do an art call for that piece anyhow provided the piece gets it in by the 28th of Feb (yay, it's a leapyear!)


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 20, 2004)

1 month seems a tad thin, but if thats what you want. Done. I'll post the open call right now.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 20, 2004)

call posted here http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1322988#post1322988


----------

